# R33 GTR Front wings, bumper ands grill



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

As per above, not too bothered if they have light damage as long as they can be repaired and are fitable.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Still after some


----------

